# Spring turkey from kayak



## furtherdownstream (Apr 14, 2013)

1234567890


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I know for a fact i've been within spitting distance from deer in the game preserve at Indian lake and they didn't even notice me. So yeah, I think it could be done. Having said that, there are A LOT of things that could go wrong with handling and shooting a gun or bow on a kayak. Also, if you got a big deer, you had better have a pretty decent sized yak to tie it down and haul it with lol. I would think turkeys would be much more manageable and a better option from a kayak. A small john boat would be a different story...


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I may give this a shot next deer season in my canoe. Good idea!

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've had good success bowhunting from the water...mostly creeks and streams. Here in Ohio, the wildlife do not see danger coming from the water. I've had deer catch my scent, look all around for a human, look at me while I was standing next to a clump of roots, but could not figure out what or where I was located. All the while, I was less than 10 yards away.

I used to have a neighbor that was a U.S. Navy Seal and he taught me many things about concealment. Obviously, a Seal's approach is from the water, so he had a great many things to educate me with, about the subject.

I could see hunting turkeys from the water, being a lot of fun. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Be sure to check to see if a firearm can be discharged from a floating vessel during turkey season. They may or may not have something on the books in that regard.

I have deer hunted using my canoe, but I don't hunt from the canoe. I just use it to get to hard to reach areas on reservoirs and rivers. It's a stealthy approach that doesn't disturb the area. 

My uncle got his first buck that way. I got pictures of the buck, but I never thought to take pictures of us and the buck paddling back across the lake. That would have been a super sweet picture!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

furtherdownstream said:


> I'm pretty certain a firearm can be discharged. Everyone hunts ducks and geese off the water. I don't see any laws in the regulations anywhere regarding it being illegal to hunt Turkey and Deer from the water.


Here's the website with the regs for Hunting from a Watercraft:
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...ting-trapping-regulations/general-information
"All hunting from motor vehicles, except boats and machinery being used in farm operations, is prohibited. Hunting small game and furbearers except mink, muskrat, otter, and beaver is lawful from a boat or powercraft. All hunting from aircraft is prohibited."

Also, while hunting waterfowl, you can't hunt from a watercraft that is under power. I think this may be what crittergitter was referring to, in his reply.
Ohio Administrative Code:
http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31-7

1501:31-7-02 Prohibited methods of taking migratory game birds.
(4) From any motorboat, or other craft having a motor attached, or any sailboat, unless the motor has been completely shut off and/or the sails furled, and the craft has come to rest. A craft under power may be used to retrieve dead or crippled birds; however, crippled birds may not be shot from such craft when under power.

Meaning you CAN hunt from a motorboat, but if it's under power (moving) it has to be stopped before any hunting can continue. Obviously, the commotion of a motorboat would spook the game or game birds.

There's no mention of NOT being allowed to hunt from a boat...especially manual powered vessels, like an canoe or kayak. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

furtherdownstream said:


> One thing I did find though is that the law states it is unlawful to shoot a deer that is in the water. I'm taking that being submerged and swimming. I imagine if a deer has two front feet in the water and two on the bank, it's fair game.


furtherdownstream,
I would agree with you, but would talk to the GW in your area/county, as he/she is the one issuing the violations.

The intent of that law was to protect an animal that was unable to defend itself by getting away, quickly. A swimming animal is vulnerable, where an animal standing in a few inches of water will quickly evade any danger. I would be certain to point this out to any GW you talk to about the subject.

Bowhunter57


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

When I was younger we'd float down the creek in a canoe above the orangeville dam squirrel hunting. Most shots were at squirrels laying on a limb or sitting on a limb, they'd just look at us as we floated down stream, most didn't even bother moving, they looked at us, but usually didnt go anywhere unless we made noise. Easy targets with a single shot 12 gauge, just had to be really fast getting to the ones we shot over the water or we'd lose it. Guy in front did all the shooting and retrieving, the guy in the back did all the paddling or basically he just kept the canoe floating downstream. Tie a small rope to whatever you hunt with because sooner or later that gun will swim.


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

Very quiet approach.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I don't think you can do it from a motor boat. Under power or otherwise. Kayak may be a different story. The exception is only for migratory game birds, mink, muskrat, river otter and beaver from a powercraft. Is a turkey considered a migratory game bird?
Do you have to have your gun in plain view? Is below the gunnel considered concealed?

http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31-15

(B) It shall be unlawful for any person to hunt, shoot, shoot at, kill, take or attempt to take any wild bird or wild quadruped from or by means, aid, or use of any aircraft, or any motor-driven conveyance or its attachments. Shooting wild animals, except migratory game birds, is permitted from agricultural equipment when being used in normal farm operations. It shall be lawful to hunt small game and furbearers, except migratory game birds, mink, muskrat, river otter and beaver from a powercraft. This rule does not apply to persons who are mobility impaired and who possess a valid electric powered all purpose vehicle permit issued by the division of wildlife for use on a wildlife area, while on a wildlife area.


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

This previous fall a family friend got two wild turkey from a canoe. I was wondering if anyone here ever has tried spring turkey from a kayak? I also am interested in kayak hunting deer too this fall. Would like to hear about any success stories.

Just an fyi fall turkey season is only one per season just saying so that would make you buddy a poacher then ....


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd love to see a pic of a buck strapped across a kayak and someone trying to stay afloat while paddeling.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

hang_loose said:


> I'd love to see a pic of a buck strapped across a kayak and someone trying to stay afloat while paddeling.


Kinda what I was thinking lol.. 

Can anyone answer the concealed firearm question? Does it have to be in plain sight on a boat if you don't have a CCW?


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Firearms on boats are the same restrictions as in a car. Unloaded plain view. Or locked up and you have the only key on the boat. It just cant be readily available unless you are hunting. 

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Like Critter, I use my canoe to GET to spots for bow hunting quite a bit. 
GREAT way to get in and out scent free. And also an awesome way to haul a deer out. 

I'll not comment on the legalities. But I'll add as great as it is to use a kayak/canoe to get to and from hunting spots, it can be equally frustrating.
River levels in the fall are unpredictable and often my favorite spots are unreachable due to high river levels.


----------



## sopo716 (Mar 25, 2013)

Remember that you still have to have land owner permission. You might be on a yak in navigable public waters, but the turkey is going to be on land and you will also have to recover it. Just need to know where you are and have permission. 

Side note: The first goose I ever killed was while floating with a buddy in a canoe down a river. I shot perpendicular in the canoe with a 10 ga browning BPS, almost rolled the canoe over. It was funny, but would of a bad day if it went all the way over. Think about the direction your shooting and position of the boat before you shoot.


----------

